# Help if building muscle and cycling at the same time



## goldcol (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi there.

i have been weight training for 3 weeks, doing an adaption phase. i use to train a couple of years ago but had other challenges to complete so weight training went on the back burner.

Trainng is going well, muscle is coming on well but now the cycling season is abnout to start. At the moment i do limited cardio just for warm up and the tabatta once a week on the rower. Soon i will be cycling again on the Sundays and normally around 50 miles in roughly 2 to 2.5 hours. How can i minimise muscle lose but still carry out the cycling which i enjoy.

please advise

thanks

Colin


----------

